# Jalepano Prep Shortcut



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

This is most likely a duplicate post, but through searching I never found it.

I have found that the most simple and easiest way to de-seed and membrane a jalepano is with an apple corer.

OK- my version of a step by step:

The Pepper:








De stem:







The slice:







Halving:







The TOOL:







Start at tip and work to stem area:







The finished look:







10 minutes for one dozen and simple as simple can be.  Hope this will help some one out there.

Thanks for the look!

Rich


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Great idea. I think it has been mentioned here but no one ever posted awesome detailed pix about it. I will try that next time. Sure would be faster than how I do it now. How's your hand doing Rich? Better I hope.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

yes, stitches out but not quite fulled closed--sure doesnt stop me from smokin...LOL

Rich


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 22, 2011)

Rich you are a brave man working with chili's with a injured   hand this is commitment my Friend


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been very successful with a pointed spoon and I chop all of that goodness up and use in the stuffing. When we make guac we just chop hem up whole. Nice demo on the corer


----------



## flash (Jul 22, 2011)

Not bad, although I like to leave a few seeds.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

Great step by step, A-Bear!!!!

I was glad you didn't use the Miter saw this time!!   Whewwwww!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

I like your idea, the only problem for me is I leave the end on so the cheese doesn't run out. I just scoop it out with a spoon.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 23, 2011)

That is pretty much how I do it but I don't have one of those fancy tools. I need to look for one of those. After last years family reunion I will never make them again without wearing rubber gloves. All of us who were handling them burned the crap out of our eyes, face, etc. by touching our face even after our hands were washed several times.


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

I've used a spoon for this and its worked well, like Scarbelly said.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Good thinking, I thought those were apples.


----------

